# Zoll E Series



## EMT007 (Oct 3, 2007)

So we're about to make the switch from the Zoll M Series to the Zoll E Series. The M series hasn't been too bad to us, but there are certain issues that the E series supposedly fixed (poor cable management, etc.). 

We were looking at the Phillips MRX, which I have to admit looks friggin sweet h34r:, but the service, support, and experience just aren't there yet since Phillips is so new to the EMS defib market. 

So who's got an E Series and how do you like it? The base model comes with a lot of nice stuff (pacing, etc.), but we added the NIBP, EtCO2, etc. so any info on how the add-ons work and such would be awesome. Also, how do you like the CPR feedback?


----------



## EMT007 (Oct 10, 2007)

*Bump*

It's not a good sign that no one has this monitor :unsure:


----------



## chico.medic (Oct 10, 2007)

My service just purchased 4 of the E-Series and are getting another 8 on a grant.  We have not implemented them into the field yet, however FTO's and Preceptors have gotten to play with them.  They are friggin' sweet!  We ordered ours with everything except the NIBP.  ETCo2, SpO2, 12-Lead, Pacing, CPR feedback...  I like the cable management, it has bluetooth so we can stream the 12-Lead to our cell phones and then send it as a fax/pdf/e-mail to the cardiologist's office, home computer, PDA, and the ER can pull it up on their computer via a receiving station in seconds.  It seems a little bulky, but it's lightweight (when compared to our old Zoll 1400's).  The only thing I've seen that I don't like--no manual paddles for D-Fib--but that's just a personal preference.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Oct 10, 2007)

I've heard nothing but good comments about them. One of the my friends and I was discussing this yesterday, his flight service just changed over to them. 

In regards to defib paddles.. I have not seen a pair in about 15 years. All hospitals, EMS, etc..in this area changed over to pads in the early 90's. It was kinda hard to get used to....

R/r 911


----------



## EMT007 (Oct 11, 2007)

Awesome - just what I wanted to hear


----------

